# Can a marriage work if two people are incompatible?



## Atilia (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello all,

My husband and I have been told we are incompatible. 
he is work motivated and I am relationship oriented.
He has trust issues, not just with me but with everyone.
He bad mouths his own good friends telling me that his friends are unfaithful to their Girlfriends/partners, and that he is such a good guy and yet I am always second guessing his love.

I second guess it because he wants out so many times when we fight.
Right now we are separated and will take 3 months with MC once a week and he says we could spend time together on both our terms but shouldn't be intimate to confuse things.

He says he prioritise the marriage for 3 months and that includes MC, if this doesn't work he say he will know that no matter what he does, he has tried and then this won't work. He isn't convinced that I can be better in the relationship and he won't look at his actions as much. He doesn't take responsible for his stuff as it is both people who contribute to the marriage. I feel like I am th only one who is trying to make this work and him saying he will do MC and try makes me feel like he is just doing it to prove a point or set me up for failure.

Please tell me what I should do?:scratchhead:


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

This isn't an incapatability problem. This sounds like a guy who already has one foot out the door.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Who decided to seperate and why? 

To answer the title question the answer is yes. Many people with different styles make it in marriage and can sometime compliment each other, but they both want to have it.


----------



## Judgment (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes it is possible but you have to meet a compromise, a lot of marriage problems can be solved with a compromise. But I think you guys jumped into this marriage too quickly, he's definitely not ready for one while you are. He has trust issues which he should've sort out before engaging in a long-term relationship.


----------

